# Sad Day



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My buddy has been trying to arrow this buck since the season opened. His neighbor finally got it....................with his car.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

another one.............


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that would suck. lol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That blows...that would definetly suck a lot of my ambition out of my bow season.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhh, when you said neighbor got it. i thought hey good for him. then you said with the car and i said ahhhhhhhhh out loud. too bad thats a sweet deer.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thts one hellova deer!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

at least the meat is tenderized.lol


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I know the feeling. Had a huge 6x6 with a few kickers and a big drop tine on its right side I was after for 2 years. I had him with 20 yds twice. The first he ran under my stand to lock up with an 8 about 40 yds infront of my stands no shots. Next time he was 20 yds out and I was just waiting for him to turn a little more broadside. I felt the wind hit the back of my neck and poof, he was gone. About a week later a local police stopped me to see what I was doing as I was coming out of the woods, it is just outside the city limits and lots of houses and a golf course but its our private property (close to 100 acre) and legal to hunt, even though everyone seems to think I am doing somthing wrong? Anyways he asked me if I ever seen this huge buck in the woods there and me being one to keep people away I said no I never seem to see any bucks He said look at this and showed me the picture of my buck. A car hit it a few days before so the officer kept it to get it mounted. I had tears in my eyes, it definitely is a hard pill to swallow.

Tell your bud I feel his pain and to find a bigger one.

Scott


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

man that sucks


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

What county?
LindyRigger


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Man.... That Sucks. Hell Of A Buck


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I know the feeling. I had a monster in my property for a couple of years that I had seen but never in shooting range. He was easy to recognize with his 10 point mainbeam and two drop tines. I came home in July only to find him dead in the ditch directly across from the house. He was one of the nicest bucks that I had ever come across in the woods. It is truly a heartbreaker but I take comfort in knowing that there are others with that potential still out there.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Where was this deer located it looks similar to one I have on my camera?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The deer was hit right next to Nimisila Reservoir, on the west side.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw a similar looking buck two mornings in a row while driving last week in Southern Summit Co./Green area, but not that close to Nimi. I hate to see big boys go down to a vehicle.
LindyRigger


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

I always hate to hear things like that. I really do feel his pain. That would be down right depressing though.


----------

